
.NET 5 Now 'Feature Complete' with Preview 8, Go Live Release Candidates Up Next - GordonS
https://visualstudiomagazine.com/articles/2020/08/26/net-5-preview-8.aspx
======
mikece
There is "one .NET" going forward, but it's not bringing all things with it:
there are billions of lines of WebForms code in production that will
eventually have to be replaced or live in a VM in "support mode."

On the whole this is a good thing for the .NET ecosystem. They are striking a
very reasonable balance between moving forward wile bringing along what they
can and Google's tendency to just pull the plug on stuff with little warning
no matter how popular it is.

~~~
ygra
Are there really WebForms codebases that someone would intend to port to .NET
Core (if it were available there)? I'd guess most of those are stuck in
maintenance mode anyway. Also, .NET Framework doesn't go away and is supported
with bugfixes and security fixes since it's part of Windows.

~~~
GordonS
I work in the enterprise space, yet rarely still see old WebForms projects -
most were migrated or shutdown years ago.

For those I do still see, there hasn't been a single line of code touched in
several years.

